# Introduction



## richardrussell (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all, nice to meet you.

I'm here to learn.

Specifically, I want to learn what is important to coffee shops in loyalty and customer service. You see, I left my job at Google last year to work on a mobile loyalty app with a twist. It doesn't need QR codes, NFC tags, or for the customer to do anything apart from install the app. I'm trialling it at a coffee shop in Central London, (D1 Coffee in Maida Vale) at the moment - if you have an Android 4.0 phone, install the app (http://wlcomeapp.com) and go buy a coffee from Remy and his team. Let me know how it goes!

If you're interested in the product, feel free to ask me, or check out http://wlco.me, which tells you a little about it.

Cheers!

Richard


----------

